

Updating Carbonmade's Finances - spencerfry
http://spencerfry.com/updating-carbonmades-finances

======
nathanwdavis
I've felt that Excel is the best software for managing finances for a while,
but feared the scorn of more 'savvy' geeks. It's nice to see that I'm not
alone.

It's easy, yet completely flexible, and it doesn't hide anything from you. I
really think it is the best desktop app Microsoft ever created.

------
djb_hackernews
All of that data entry of already digitized information ah!

Never used it, but is Mint a possible solution? I used to be a dev at a
financial data aggregation shop (pretty much mint for wealth managers,
wouldn't be a good fit for Carbonmade) so I understand the problem pretty
well, and also understand the solution.

~~~
spencerfry
You won't be able to do projections and budgets in Mint. And those are two of
the most important things for planning out the next phases of your company.

